# What makes a man love a woman?



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

reyesaaronringo said:


> i'd love a pretty girl who can cook and is financially responsible. someone who is educated and has a career. someone who likes to read. someone resilient with a goofy sense of humor. someone easy going above all.


You're hell-a-sexy. Do they duplicate men like you?


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

They come in little boxes labled Ken.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

MikeAngell said:


> They come in little boxes labled Ken.


Ken wears a cock ring and purple pleather vests. Don't be jealous of style.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been in love twice, and I still don't really know what it was about either woman, that made me fall for them. Because, I've been attracted to a lot of women, and dated several, but it never reached that level, with the rest of them.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 28, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> Dog. No. Hunting. No.
> 
> Those lyrics are spot on, but I prefer to slowly deteriorate with Shaun Morgan and Aaron Lewis instead. It appeals to me more.


well it's being said about dogs.. 
the "hunting" is a theory 



reyesaaronringo said:


> i'd love a pretty girl who can cook and is financially responsible. someone who is educated and has a career. someone who likes to read. someone resilient with a goofy sense of humor. someone easy going above all.





MikeAngell said:


> They come in little boxes labled Ken.


it's funny, i wouldnt fit into that. im so bad with money and i forget food when i cook.. i like diversity so that's good. some label it ken, others adore it and a third party cherish the different etc. all im saying is make love not war...

i thank you all for your comments!


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I am attracted to a woman who is free and has the spirit of a child. That seems kind of cliche but the only woman I, I wouldn't say love, felt a connection with was that way. Really silly and was really free. Kind of sucks though because now I know that any woman who is my type won't get tied down enough to stay in one place with one person >.>

Just a type of woman that when you are thinking about how much the world sucks and overpopulation and pollution and how with artificial intelligence growing that's a threat blahblahblah and then you can look at her and think _Hm. At least one good thing came out of this terrible place._


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

I would want to marry a woman who I felt was going to be true to me as I would be to her, through thick and thin. Someone who combined with myself make an amazing team. Qualities: Intelligent, gentle, nice, sense of humor, enjoys life beyond the materals of it, honest. Easy to please but demanding as well. Good communicator. Usually knows what she wants (in the bedroom as well.) Btw, I think both of us need to know how to cook, again team effort.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

Someone who can deal with my INTJ personality. For the rest, nothing is needed.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Kitchen Flair.


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

this


----------



## Gino (Oct 10, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I thought that you agreed to quit showing that picture of my wife.:laughing:


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 28, 2010)

RobinsonCrusoe said:


> this


i understand the joke...

yikes huge titties i dont like it.. or i dont understand why men like it


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

RobinsonCrusoe said:


> this


So you love a woman who pours crappy, cheap-ass beer?


----------



## EskimoFox (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow... that joke kinda sidetracked the question a little lol. I'll try to put it back on track. A lot of guys don't have it worked out. I mean we know what we want, but we focus so much on doing things rather than on relationships that its more of that kind of we know what we want, and what we don't want, we just haven't spent the time putting it into words.

Excepts for sum of us. There's definately a large group of us fuzzy wuzzy guys who think all the time about that special someone, even when we don't have one yet lol.:tongue: For me it's a lot of things, but lets make it short and sweet (changing up my posting style! :shocked

I want(sans the obvious stuff like shares same core beliefs, maybe there's some crazy guy out there who wants a chick that just doesn't value anything he values... this is about opinion right?):

>First up, yeah she's gotta be pretty. And frankly, I like a girl who is lean, even athletic, to me it shows that she wants to take care of herself, and therefore she is capable of taking care of others (like my kids, not me haha, I'm not THAT lazy).

>She's got be attracted to me and show it. I'm pretty obvious when I'm attracted to someone, and some guys are into the mysterious aloof chicks, and thats great, but I want a girl who's just open and honest, which could be its own trait in and of itself.

>That she enjoys life. I wanna spend my life with a person that doesn't check life off on their list... efficiency is for the workplace IMO, but that's just me...
Gosh I'm starting to think I'm losing that whole short and sweet thing... OH WELL!

> Musical, intelligent, creative. Like me!

> Unique. Really unique. Not like I need attention unique, but just I am not willing to fall in with the masses unique. Again, like me. Maybe I should just date me. That would work out.

>Gotta love sex. Ok... I know every girl has this, but I mean, sex means a lot to me, it would CRUSH me if she was completely dispassionate about it.... I generally file this under loves life... and is attracted to me... and unique- aw it ties into em all okay?

And that's all I'll do, I know I've already shot down any chance for short and sweetness :crazy:. Its different for every guy when it comes to these things though. Yes we definitely have our preferences, I think that was the question...


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> So you love a woman who pours crappy, cheap-ass beer?


crap. in hindsight, i'm realizing i could have spared at least 2 minutes to photoshop in some higher quality beer brands.


----------



## RandomName (Oct 13, 2010)

Women must have the following or they need not apply: 

Sincerity 
Faithful 

:crazy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

To put it simply, a man loves a woman most when she is herself and not what society thinks she should be like. Yes, some children who think they are men may love a woman because she can cook or because she has large breasts, but the mature men who love women will love her for being authentic, for being the real herself.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 28, 2010)

it stroke me.. i think i know. woman was created for man, so i guess being a lady makes the boys like em....

im not a lady like girl... but i dont care for now... i attrack indie types thats cool with me cause those are the ones that i find attractive, not mainstream hip hoppers or poppers doppers woppers bloppers hehe got carried away.. 

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ANSWERS:happy:


----------

